# Back after a while



## Tufty50 (Feb 27, 2018)

Morning all,
Back after a while , have been loving the 2018 TTS well the odd few times the wife’s let me drive it 😕now as I’m semi retiring I’m looking to upgrade to a TTRS and do some road trips at last ! The Scottish Highlands have always been a pull to do .
Hopefully I can find a good new deal or ex demo somewhere in the near future 👍


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome back.
Hoggy.


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome back to the forums!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome!  Please be sure to update your profile - 








Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile...


Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk - As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same. In order to help...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

